# TNT Figs and Fennel



## kadesma (Feb 8, 2010)

If you love figs and fennel, this will make your mouth happy, it does mine. 
Cut a good sized fennel bulb into eighths,Wrap using a 1/2 lb of thin sliced prosciutto sliced, around half of the fennel. Arrange the figs  1 pint cut in half, cut side up and the prosciutto wrapped fennel on a serving platter. Place remaining fennel pieces on the platter, and drizzle the fennel ( not the fennel with prosciutto)with evoo and season all with salt and fresh cracked pepper. Serve at room temp...We usually have a  mixed baby greens salad with this and warm buttered baguette.

enjoy
kadesma


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 9, 2010)

That sounds wonderful
Thanks Kades.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 9, 2010)

lyndalou said:


> That sounds wonderful
> Thanks Kades.


Lynda, it is good. I use to turn my nose up at fennel then I tried it. I now can't get enough..I also like to drizzle this whole thing with evoo and a good honey,,,,
kadesma


----------

